

Ask YC: Best iPhone Development Book? - xenophanes

Which is the best iPhone dev book? I am coming from Rails and already figured out how to write a simple app and use xcode, and watched the peepcode screencasts, so nothing super basic.
======
cstejerean
I really liked "Beginning iPhone Development". There is a new version now for
3.0 called Beginning iPhone 3 Development, which looks at least as good as the
first one if not better. Here's a link to the book on Amazon
[http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-iPhone-Development-
Exploring...](http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-iPhone-Development-Exploring-
SDK/dp/1430224592/ref=dp_ob_title_bk)

